# ecualizar las fantasías



## irene.acler

Hola a todos 
 
Tengo un texto que habla de la moda y de los problemas que causa en los adolescentes:
 
_El gran reportaje de la moda de estos últimos 30 años no podría escribirse sin Patitz. __Contempló desde una posición de lujo los tiempos del fervoroso esplendor, cuando parecía que los diseñadores gobernaban el mundo o, al menos, *ecualizaban sus fantasías*_.
 
No consigo traducir adecuadamente la última expresión, "ecualizaban sus fantasías". 
Mi traducción, de momento, es ésta:
 
_Non si potrebbe parlare dei grandi servizi fotografici del mondo della moda di questi ultimi 30 anni senza menzionare Patitz. Ha contemplato da una posizione di lusso i tempi dell’impetuoso splendore, quando sembrava che i disegnatori governassero il mondo o, per lo meno, *equilibrassero le proprie fantasie*._ 
 
 
¿Alguien me echa una mano, por favor?
 
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## 0scar

El problema es entender lo que quizo decir con "ecualizaban (equalizzavano) sus fantasías"


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente  Yo a decir verdad no lo entiendo.


----------



## gatogab

Cercando _'ecualizar'_ in varie lingue, essendo un _furto_ dal inglese, sono arrivato alla conclusione che forse, dico forse, si potrebbe tradurre *"ecualizar = realizar, lograr, llevar a cabo = riuscire, realizzare, portare a termine."*


----------



## Neuromante

Puede venir de "Hacer iguales", de "Ecumenizar", de un uso impropio del verbo "ecualizar" entendido como lo que hacen los ecualizadores de los equipos de música o de cualquier otra cosa. 

Una vez traduje un texto sobre moda y márquetin y sugeriría usar la opción que parezca más delirante, por mi experiencia estoy casi seguro que será la que "ellos" considerarán correcta.


----------



## honeyheart

Yo usaría "homogeneizar":

_... quando sembrava che i disegnatori governassero il mondo o, per lo meno, che omogeneizzassero/rendessero omogenee le sue fantasie _(las fantasías del mundo, entiendo)_._


----------



## irene.acler

¿Y si fuera algo como "dare sfogo alle proprie fantasie"? Se me acaba de ocurrir ahora, pero en realidad "ecualizar" tiene más el sentido de "equilibrar" según  entiendo, pues quizá la propuesta de honeyheart sea la que más se acerca...


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

No lo tengo nada claro, pero por contexto, me parece que quiere decir que "dirigían" las fantasías del mundo de alguna manera. Al fin y al cabo, los diseñadores acaban por decirle a la gente como debe vestir, aunque creo que también podría ir por lo que comenta honeyheart.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Hola Ant 

He pensado que "ecualizar" es un término técnico que se usa en el ámbito de la música, cuando se quiere homogeneizar y regular el sonido, pongamos de un estereo. De ahí que los diseñadores quieran gobernar el mundo y regular, homogeneizar sus fantasías (es decir, las fantasías de la gente).


----------



## Yulan

Hola todos! 

Puede ser una versión errónea para indicar "igualar": es decir "volver todos iguales? 

Un saludo!


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, digamos que ese es el sentido, equilibrar, homogeneizar, regular las fantasías de la gente en cuanto a la moda, según las ideas de los diseñadores. Al menos, yo lo he entendido así.


----------



## Yulan

Sí, Irene.acler!  Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Un saludo!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Yulan


----------



## gatogab

No sé por qué pero prefiero _'homologar'_ a _'homogeneizar'._


----------



## irene.acler

Pero existen ambos verbos en español, ¿no?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Pero existen ambos verbos en español, ¿no?


 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


> *Homogeneizar.
> *1. tr. Hacer homogéneo, por medios físicos o químicos, un compuesto o mezcla de elementos diversos.
> *Homologar.
> *1. tr. Equiparar, poner en relación de igualdad dos cosas.


----------



## Neuromante

Homologar se usa para indicar que algo cumple con un estándar preestablecido. Es decir;que *una cosa* se iguala a otra. Nada que ver con lo que se está hablando en ese párrafo.


----------



## ursu-lab

irene.acler said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Tengo un texto que habla de la moda y de los problemas que causa en los adolescentes:
> 
> _El gran reportaje de la moda de estos últimos 30 años no podría escribirse sin Patitz. __Contempló desde una posición de lujo los tiempos del fervoroso esplendor, cuando parecía que los diseñadores gobernaban el mundo o, al menos, *ecualizaban sus fantasías*_.
> 
> No consigo traducir adecuadamente la última expresión, "ecualizaban sus fantasías".
> Mi traducción, de momento, es ésta:
> 
> _Non si può parlare dei grandi servizi fotografici_   del mondo  _della moda degli  ultimi 30 anni senza menzionare Patitz. Ha contemplato/osservato da una posizione privilegiata i tempi dell’impetuoso splendore, quando sembrava che gli stilisti governassero il mondo o, per lo meno, *ne regolassero **le fantasie (del mondo)*._
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien me echa una mano, por favor?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano



Suggerimenti:
0) non vedo scritto da nessuna parte che si parli di "foto". L'hai inserito in base a un contesto precedente?

1) non si può parlare... -> il condizionale non credo che funzioni in italiano in questa frase.
2) il primo "del mondo" è meglio toglierlo. Nell'originale non c'è, ma soprattutto più avanti si parla del mondo in generale e crea un po' di confusione.
3) spesso "contemplar" in spagnolo corrisponde a "osservare"/"ammirare" in italiano: osservare/ammirare il panorama (="contemplar"), ecc.
4) credo che la "posición de lujo" si riferisca alla posizione privilegiata. "Di lusso" a proposito di moda fa venire in mente solo i soldi, non la posizione da cui si osserva un panorama, per es. un fotografo in prima fila o dentro gli atelier.
5) secondo me "le fantasie" sono "del mondo" (=della gente): "sus fantasias" (del mundo)". E quindi è meglio usare il clitico "ne" per sostituire il possessivo.
6) i "diseñadores" (di moda) sono "gli stilisti" in italiano: Valentino, Versace, ecc.
7) facendo un parallelismo ecualizar -> volume/intensità (come gli impianti stereo) forse significa "regolare".

Insisto, sono solo dei suggerimenti. Decidi tu.  Anzi, mi correggo: quello di "ecualizar"="regolare" non è un suggerimento, ci metterei un dito sul fuoco (una mano no, parafrasando Nanni Moretti... ). "Regolare" non necessariamente nel senso di "rendere omogeneo" ma più nel senso di "manovrare" a piacimento.

*ecualizar *

tr. En equipos de alta  fidelidad, ajustar (=regolare) dentro de determinados valores las frecuencias de  reproducción de un sonido con el fin de igualarlo a su emisión  originaria.


----------



## irene.acler

0) Sì l'ho dedotto da quanto segue nel testo, quindi per far capire meglio l'ho inserito in questo punto.
1) Hai ragione, il condizionale non era una soluzione tanto felice.
2) Concordo, meglio evitare le ripetizioni.
3) Concordo anche qui, infatti poi l'avevo cambiato nella mia traduzione...evidentemente quella che ho messo qui in questo thread era solo una prima bozza di traduzione, poi l'ho modificata e limata più e più volte 
4) Anche questo l'avevo già modificato mettendo proprio quello che suggerisci tu.
5) Sì, anch'io sono giunta a questa conclusione, ovvero che le fantasie si riferiscono al mondo, alla gente.
6) Hai ragionissima  Mi son persa in un bicchier d'acqua in questo caso!
7) Sì, alla fine ho optato proprio per "regolare", facendo un parallelismo con l'equalizzatore degli stereo, che regola appunto il suono.

Grazie mille per tutto!


----------

